

BitWhisper: Signaling Between Air-Gapped Computers Using Thermal Manipulations [pdf] - programd
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1503.07919v1.pdf

======
zeeed
topic has been covered in wired recently:
[http://www.wired.com/2015/03/stealing-data-computers-
using-h...](http://www.wired.com/2015/03/stealing-data-computers-using-heat/)

